# 3 tivo purchase....noisy



## gloco101 (Nov 30, 2005)

i bought 3 tivos, 1 40hr and 2 80hr. they all came with maxtor quickview drives. why is it that the 40 hr tivo never makes a peep but the 2 80 hr drives make noise randomly throughout the day and when i change menu screens?

I thought quickdrives are supposed to be quiet? whats goin on?


----------



## mehm (Jun 11, 2004)

When I upgraded my Tivo's with Maxtor 120GB drives, I had the same problem. Some of the guru's here pointed me to a Utility that switches the drives to a quiet mode. If the noise you hear is chattering, this might be the solution. For me, it made both my Tivo's virtually silent. The utility is available for most drives, and can be found on the manufacturers web site. If you think this might be your problem, and can't find the utility, let me know and I will dig it up for you.

MEHM


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

You will find that there are very strong opinions for and against maxtor drives. The thread linked below includes, in its discussion of the "best" drives for tivo references the various acoustic management utilities that have worked to silence maxtor drives:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=272347&page=1&pp=30


----------

